# Fishing rod rack



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I built this for the Aggie Mother's Club fundraiser. It can hold 7 rods (or, pool cues). The holders are lined with black felt.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice, and it is always nicer when it is for a fundraiser.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been looking for some one to build me a custom rod rack. Message me please!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice clean build. Good job!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, looks great.. Congrats!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome job on that rack, I hope bring them top price.


----------

